# Software > OpenWrt >  ερωτήσεις πάνω σε ασύρματο config openwrt

## trendy

Κάποια διεκρινιστικά πράγματα για να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν τα έχω κάνει λάθος.
Λοιπόν φορτώνω τα modules στο παρακάτω αρχείο και βάζω τα ορίσματα στο τέλος του ονόματος.


```
[email protected]:/etc/config# cat /etc/modules.d/60-madwifi 
wlan
wlan_scan_ap
wlan_scan_sta
ath_hal
ath_rate_minstrel
wlan_acl
wlan_ccmp
wlan_tkip
wlan_wep
wlan_xauth
ath_pci countrycode=276 outdoor=1 xchanmode=1 rfkill=0
```

Αυτό φαίνεται να παίζει γιατί το rfkill δουλεύει.

Έχω 4 atheros interfaces. Αυτά φαίνονται ως ath και ως wifi. Πώς πρέπει να ρυθμίζονται; Ως athX ή ως wifiX;
Όσον αφορά το IP κομμάτι ρυθμίσεων τα ρυθμίζω με το athX, απλώς βάζω ένα wlanX στο interface που είναι ένα απλό όνομα.


```
[email protected]:/etc/config# cat network 
# Copyright (C) 2006 OpenWrt.org

config interface loopback
        option ifname   lo
        option proto    static
        option ipaddr   127.0.0.1
        option netmask  255.0.0.0

config interface lan
        option ifname   eth0
        option proto    static
        option ipaddr   10.14.149.62
        option netmask  255.255.255.192
#       option gateway  10.14.149.1
        option dns      10.14.149.4 193.92.150.3 194.219.227.2 194.30.220.117 194.30.220.114

config interface ap
        option ifname   eth0:1
        option proto    static
        option ipaddr   10.14.149.161
        option netmask  255.255.255.224

config interface wlan0
        option ifname   ath0
        option proto    static
        option ipaddr   10.21.124.78
        option netmask  255.255.255.248

config interface wlan1
        option ifname   ath1
        option proto    static
        option ipaddr   10.14.157.254
        option netmask  255.255.255.252

config interface wlan2
        option ifname   ath2
        option proto    static
        option ipaddr   10.14.149.129
        option netmask  255.255.255.252

config interface wlan3
        option ifname   ath3
        option proto    static
        option ipaddr   10.14.145.244
        option netmask  255.255.255.248
```

Στο wireless κομμάτι κάνω τις εξής ρυθμίσεις 


```
[email protected]:~# vi /etc/config/wireless 

config wifi-device      wifi0
        option type     atheros
        option disabled 0
#       option country  276
        option distance 3000
        option agmode   11a
        option diversity        1
        option txantenna        0
        option rxantenna        0
        option mode     '11a'
#       option channel  '36'

config wifi-iface
        option device   wifi0
#        option network  wlan0
        option mode     sta
        option ssid     awmn-810-956
        option txpower  '0'
        option bgscan   0
        option network  'none'
        option encryption       'none'

config wifi-device      wifi1
        option type     atheros
        option disabled 0
#       option country  276
        option distance 100
        option agmode   11a
        option diversity        1
        option txantenna        0
        option rxantenna        0
        option mode     '11a'
#       option channel  '36'

config wifi-iface
        option device   wifi1
#        option network  wlan1
        option mode     sta
        option ssid     awmn-trendy-ajn
        option txpower  '0'
        option bgscan   0
        option network  'none'
        option encryption       'none'
        option hidden   '1'
        option wds      '0'
```

Εδώ όταν έβαζα athX αντί για wifiX μου χτύπαγε. 
Κατά τ'αλλα είναι εντάξει οι ρυθμίσεις; Είναι κάτι που έχω ξεχάσει;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## baskin

Πάρε τα δικά μου /etc/config/network και /etc/config/wireless από έναν router με 5 interfaces.

Αν τρέχεις πάντως snv έκδοση ή την 8.09RC1 μπορείς να βάλεις την Luci και να κάνεις click-click από web.  ::  

Τα config που σου δίνω είναι από 8.09r12988

/etc/config/wireless


```
config 'wifi-device' 'wifi0'
        option 'type' 'atheros'
        option 'disabled' '0'
        option 'channel' '108'
        option 'mode' '11a'
        option 'txantenna' '1'
        option 'rxantenna' '1'
        option 'distance' '2312'

config 'wifi-iface'
        option 'device' 'wifi0'
        option 'encryption' 'none'
        option 'ssid' 'CyWN-2-104'
        option 'network' 'ath0'
        option 'mode' 'sta'
        option 'txpower' '0'
        option 'bursting' '1'
        option 'ff' 'enabled'
        option 'wmm' '1'
        option 'rate' '48M'

config 'wifi-device' 'wifi1'
        option 'type' 'atheros'
        option 'disabled' '0'
        option 'channel' '116'
        option 'mode' '11a'
        option 'txantenna' '1'
        option 'rxantenna' '1'
        option 'distance' '1917'

config 'wifi-iface'
        option 'device' 'wifi1'
        option 'encryption' 'none'
        option 'ssid' 'CyWN-2-3'
        option 'network' 'ath1'
        option 'txpower' '0'
        option 'bursting' '1'
        option 'ff' 'enabled'
        option 'wmm' '1'
        option 'mode' 'sta'
        option 'rate' '48M'

config 'wifi-device' 'wifi2'
        option 'type' 'atheros'
        option 'disabled' '0'
        option 'channel' '100'
        option 'mode' '11a'
        option 'txantenna' '1'
        option 'rxantenna' '1'
        option 'distance' '2228'

config 'wifi-iface'
        option 'device' 'wifi2'
        option 'encryption' 'none'
        option 'ssid' 'CyWN-2-28'
        option 'network' 'ath2'
        option 'mode' 'sta'
        option 'txpower' '0'
        option 'bursting' '1'
        option 'rate' '54M'

config 'wifi-device' 'wifi3'
        option 'type' 'atheros'
        option 'disabled' '0'
        option 'channel' '140'
        option 'mode' '11a'
        option 'txantenna' '1'
        option 'rxantenna' '1'
        option 'distance' '2069'

config 'wifi-iface'
        option 'device' 'wifi3'
        option 'encryption' 'none'
        option 'ssid' 'CyWN-2-7'
        option 'network' 'ath3'
        option 'mode' 'sta'
        option 'txpower' '0'
        option 'bursting' '1'
        option 'ff' 'enabled'
        option 'wmm' '1'
        option 'rate' '48M'

config 'wifi-device' 'wifi4'
        option 'type' 'atheros'
        option 'disabled' '0'
        option 'channel' '128'
        option 'mode' '11a'
        option 'txantenna' '1'
        option 'rxantenna' '1'
        option 'distance' '741'

config 'wifi-iface'
        option 'device' 'wifi4'
        option 'encryption' 'none'
        option 'ssid' 'CyWN-2-81'
        option 'network' 'ath4'
        option 'mode' 'sta'
        option 'txpower' '1'
        option 'bursting' '0'
        option 'ff' 'enabled'
        option 'wmm' '1'
        option 'rate' '54M'
```

/etc/config/network


```
config 'interface' 'loopback'
        option 'ifname' 'lo'
        option 'proto' 'static'
        option 'ipaddr' '127.0.0.1'
        option 'netmask' '255.0.0.0'

config 'interface' 'lan'
        option 'ifname' 'eth0'
        option 'proto' 'static'
        option 'ipaddr' '10.214.0.97'
        option 'netmask' '255.255.255.224'

config 'interface' 'eth1'
        option 'proto' 'static'
        option 'ifname' 'eth1'
        option 'ipaddr' '10.214.0.1'
        option 'netmask' '255.255.255.224'

config 'interface' 'ath0'
        option 'proto' 'static'
        option 'ifname' 'ath0'
        option 'ipaddr' '10.215.7.250'
        option 'netmask' '255.255.255.252'

config 'interface' 'ath1'
        option 'proto' 'static'
        option 'ifname' 'ath1'
        option 'ipaddr' '10.215.0.254'
        option 'netmask' '255.255.255.252'

config 'interface' 'ath2'
        option 'proto' 'static'
        option 'ifname' 'ath2'
        option 'ipaddr' '10.215.1.254'
        option 'netmask' '255.255.255.252'

config 'interface' 'ath3'
        option 'proto' 'static'
        option 'ifname' 'ath3'
        option 'ipaddr' '10.214.0.253'
        option 'netmask' '255.255.255.252'

config 'interface' 'ath4'
        option 'proto' 'static'
        option 'ifname' 'ath4'
        option 'ipaddr' '10.215.5.254'
        option 'netmask' '255.255.255.252'
```

Επίσης στα options του module δεν βάζω το rfkill=0 και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Ούτε το outdoor χρησιμοποιώ, ας μας φωτίσει κάποιος που μπορεί να ξέρει (να το βάλω ή να μην το βάλω). 

Το xchanmode=1 τι κάνει;

----------


## slapper

επειδή εμένα μου έσπαγε τα νεύρα το setup αυτό θα σου πρότεινα το παρακάτω
http://wiki.ozo.com/doku.php#openwrt_aw ... ozonet_way

εγώ προσωπικά δίνω μόνο ip στην eth0 kai όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα ρυθμίζω σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω  ::   ::  
δοκιμασμένο αρκετό καιρό τώρα χωρίς πρόβλημα!!

----------


## trendy

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας! Θα κάνω τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις. Slapper προτιμώ να χρησιμοποιώ τα config files της διανομής από το να μπλέκω με δικά μου startup scripts, όχι πως δε θα δούλευαν, αλλά καλύτερα να μην αποκλίνω της αρχιτεκτονικής του kamikaze.
Το xchanmode υποτίθεται ότι ξεκλειδώνει κάποια κανάλια παραπάνω, το outdoor, επίσης υποτίθεται, είναι για να μην παίζει σε κανάλια που δεν επιτρέπονται εκτός σπιτιών.

----------

